# Lake Livingston



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

Were going camping at Wolf Creek Park from April 11-13 any good spots to catfish in that area or is it pretty much just fish the bulkheads in the mornings and evenings?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You got it, fish right out by the big sign, early especially, for some good catfish action.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey SS,

Are there any good banks or bulkheads in the Whiterock Creek area that have Blues on them? Thanks for the info....GG


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If was not 200 miles away seeing about my folks, dad fell last Monday and broke 2 ribs, I would be all the way up White Rock Creek to the shoal which is past the old trestle and anchor off in 3' of water and catch some monster bluecatfish. After a good rainfall that gets the creek up this time of year and the current id flowing hard that is the best catfishing on R&R that i have ever done. I haven't tried bulkhead cats on the lower streches of the creek becase the state park is so close to me for that kind of fishing and it is so far to drive and boat ride to the upper end of White Rock. However this time of year when the shad spwan look for rocks/bulkheads and undeercut banks that have some birds especially snowy egrets working the bank picking off shad and there will almost always be great catfishing this time of year. Go Early (5:00) and be ready to have a blast fishing with a cork and 12' to 18' of line under it with a split shot between the cork and hook. Cast right up on the bank, a foot or less away, and hang on if they are there that cork will go down before it is settled in the water. I bet the bulk head at the TRA ramp on hwy 94 is good for the first couple hours in the morning. Good luck.
SS


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, sorry to hear about your Dad. I fish with my Dad just about everytime I fish. He is 75 and still gets around pretty good but his balance isn't what it used to be, so I can understand. I will be trying up in White Rock the next good rain we get. I'll give the shallow water a try and see if I can find anything. I will let you know when and where if I do. Maybe one day we can get together I come up to the lake at least once a month and ususally stay a week or so at a time. Thanks again...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Come go fishing way up white Rock with me texasGG I bet we can have some fun if we catch the creek just right. let me know hen you nare coming this way [email protected]


----------



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

where is this white rock creek from where i'll be at wolf creek


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

North and across the lake past the big bridge to Galloway's Marina and up a major creek North East for several miles. It would be trailer time for most.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a long haul unless you got one of those 70 mph jobs but the way the wind has been blowing I would trailer it.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Paul Sitariski, me and some guys from work will be at wolf creek park this weekend as well. Good to know there will be a another 2cooler in the park.


----------



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

hey jmack were going up friday afternoon and i have a 2007 vip deckliner (blue/white) with a honda 135 being pulled by a white expedition....if you get a chance stop by and introduce yourself....i will be fishing every morning and evening and drinking adult beverages during the day


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well okay then, we are looking for a report with pics from the Wolf Creek Gang! I hope that you sink the boat with catfish. I'm going sometime Saturday and early Sunday. 2coolers should have a comprehensive Livingston report by late Sunday, I hope everybody has fun and stays safe.
SS


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

We are heading our around noon tomorrow.. Ill have a 2003 shoalwater with a yamaha 150 vmax trp being pulled by a white chevy z71 you cant miss me... Ill keep an eye out for you and we will be doing the same fishing in the morning and a few adult beverages during the day....


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

WINDY WINDY WINDY !!! 3+ foot waves and strong north winds made it tuff but we ended up with around 120 cats between 6 of us for the weekend. Not bad considering the tuff conditions. Met a fellow 2cooler the last dat right before we packed up camp, real nice guy. Hey Paul we will have to hook up and hit Trinity bay and see if i cant put us on some Trout... Well if the wind ever calms that is..


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job JMACK and nice catch!We want pictures.Hope Paul had some luck.Braving that wind for half a day was bad so I can only imagine what it was like for the weekend. The catfishing is about to get really good it usally happens after Easter but Easter came in March this year instead of April.


----------



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah i ended up with around 20 cats half off trotline in 3 feet of water and half off the bulkhead....it was pretty slow for me...caught all channels off the bulkhead and blues on the trotline 3-6 lbs is my guess...but the guys are right it was WINDY and the water was very muddy...let me know Jmack when you want to go hit the trinity...talked to a guy at the gym last night said he fished half a day at jacks pocket and only got one red...i guess the water is still to fresh


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Jmack, WTG, that is a nice catch of catfish. Reports from all around lake indicate the next couple of weeks will be great with even a little cooperation from ther weather.


----------



## PM_fisher (Jul 12, 2006)

any word on white bass?? thinkin' about this weekend?


----------

